# bringing in personal items and boat parts



## sarahjh22 (Mar 15, 2013)

Can anyone advise on how difficult it is to bring in personal items and boat parts from the US either by shipping or in hand across the border?


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

sarahjh22 said:


> Can anyone advise on how difficult it is to bring in personal items and boat parts from the US either by shipping or in hand across the border?


Personal ítems are not a problem. Boat parts....you would need to prove that they are not for re-sale, but for your boat. If you plan on selling boat parts you would need to register as an importer.

UPS and DHL both have very good service to Mexico. Amazon will ship many items here also.


----------



## sarahjh22 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks John. They would be for our own boat. Do you have to set something up for importing if it's for personal use? Is there duty to be paid?


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

sarahjh22 said:


> Thanks John. They would be for our own boat. Do you have to set something up for importing if it's for personal use? Is there duty to be paid?


There shouldn't be a problem. Use a major carrier as they have deals set up with customs brokers. Duty all depends on what it is and where it was made.


----------

